# Sodium cocoate



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you still have to use some form of tallow in CP (or liquid soap) recipe for hardiness, if you're going to make a soap using sodium cocoate (saponify coconut oil) & other plant oils? Do you get the same lathering affect from soap bar (or liquid soap) made using only sodium cocoate, as base plus some additional oils for whatever intended purpose (i.e. moisturizing) you're going to use the soap for?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 26, 2010)

I sometimes make soap with no tallow, no palm, no lard or anything hard like that and it lathers and performs just fine. Just coconut oil soap is lovely with a high superfat (lye discount).  :wink:


----------



## Cattleyabubbles (Jan 26, 2010)

@Bubbles Galore: Thxs my main concern is the lather quality besides the cure rate. I'll have to just play around with formulation in soap calc.


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (Mar 10, 2013)

So wait.. sodium cocoate is just saponified coconut oil? Does that mean that sodium oleate is just sponified olive oil?


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 10, 2013)

Mildreds.naturals said:


> So wait.. sodium cocoate is just saponified coconut oil? Does that mean that sodium oleate is just sponified olive oil?



Yep! 
Sodium Palmate = Palm, Sodium Tallowate = Tallow, Sodium Castorate = Castor...
They aren't all so easily identified, but you can usually figure it out


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 10, 2013)

Mildreds.naturals said:


> So wait.. sodium cocoate is just saponified coconut oil? Does that mean that sodium oleate is just sponified olive oil?



I am going to say "yes" but I may be wrong. In the saponification process groups of molecules in the fat or oil consist of long carbon chains with accompanying hydrogen atoms. Usually the fats and oils have different groups in a molecule, and therefore give a mixture of different sodium salts upon saponification. In order to separate the soap from the rest of the reactants and products, the product mixture is treated with concentrated sodium chloride solution. This causes the soap to coagulate (salt out) and separate from the solution. When olive oil is treated with hot sodium hydroxide to produce a soap the soap will mainly consist of sodium oleate.


----------



## sistrum (Mar 11, 2013)

Cherry bomb, where did you get that info?  I know what it's talking about but that's not cold process soap making which is what almost everyone is doing here.  But you are right in that olive oil in soap becomes sodium oleate.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 11, 2013)

There's a few people who do salting out I am sure. There is a guy who just posted about making a 50 bar batch this way the other day. I'm mobile but if I find the link when I am on the of I will post it.


----------

